# How to react to Critique of Work Pictures



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Regularalex, I started this post mainly I wanted to say something to you. But this should apply to all that come along and wants to post pictures of their work. The old timers here already know this and if they don't I hope they will learn from this post as well.


Lets start with the fact this is a public forum that is world wide. Everyone's plumbing codes are different some allow one thing while other don't. 

When you post a picture expect criticism, it is only normal for others to point out what they see as code violations and sloppy work. Do not get offended, learn from it. If what you did meets your local codes, point that out to those that say it doesn't and quote the code that it meets (always helps to back yourself up with facts). 

I understand what a lot of the guys are ribbing you on the fact you said you were going to pimp out the install. To me a pimped out install is to hard pipe everything ensure everything is square with the cleanest of clean solder joints (which I still cannot do on a regular basis) using top of the line products that takes skill to install.

Well my point is if you post pictures and people criticize them, don't get upset. Ask yourself why are they criticizing my work, what can I do better next time. If you do this on a regular basis you will learn to become a great plumber.


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

Very well said Sir!!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, that thread went to hell in a hand basket. I had to go catch up. Too bad for the OP, it WILL be noticed here if you post it.


David


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I was surprised by the memberships tolerance of the thread from the very first post. Pimped out tankless indeed :laughing: is this where we are in 2015? Trusted, trained and skilled professionals falling into the TV reality show business? We don't "pimp out" water heaters or anything else for that matter. The best of us do the job neat and clean and to code and if that's pimped out then I suppose I'd accept it. Flames, diamond plate, glow in the dark, neon? Really? It's a frigging water heater. Better we should concentrate our efforts on cleaning up the mess and public image that a lot of this younger generation has foisted upon us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I was surprised by the memberships tolerance of the thread from the very first post. Pimped out tankless indeed :laughing: is this where we are in 2015? Trusted, trained and skilled professionals falling into the TV reality show business? We don't "pimp out" water heaters or anything else for that matter. The best of us do the job neat and clean and to code and if that's pimped out then I suppose I'd accept it. Flames, diamond plate, glow in the dark, neon? Really? It's a frigging water heater. Better we should concentrate our efforts on cleaning up the mess and public image that a lot of this younger generation has foisted upon us. :thumbsup:


I thought it had potential. It's exposed in a basement game room... I could see it being pretty cool. But it was nothing like I hoped for.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll just shut up...
Obviously I abraded some thin skin...:yes:

Ah Phuck It!
CPVC ain't pimpin it at all!:laughing:

Now this is a pimped out flame job...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> ...
> Well my point is if you post pictures and people criticize them, don't get upset. Ask yourself why are they criticizing my work, what can I do better next time. If you do this on a regular basis you will learn to become a great plumber.


I saw his reaction as him being offended by the Forum Rats, but he's a Owner's Son, so dere ya go.

This here forum stuff is still new, as is widespread use of the internet. Bet that in a few generations the internet will be as interesting as t.v., which ain't.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

*How to react to Critiqe of Work Pictures*

As for the diamond plating, don't knock it, I did it years ago( wish I had pics) with plywood behind it to grab the screws, use unisrut with Cush clamps. Looked wicked Pissa. Why wouldn't you pimp out every install. When I was in business and did wall hung units, I came in the day before the install to build the wall a put a coat if paint on it, just that little contrast with the copper, boom pimped out. I always thought it was the canvas for the artwork I was going to perform. The customer will be very impressed with it also. I say keep pimpin, cause it ain't easy.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I thought it had potential. It's exposed in a basement game room... I could see it being pretty cool. But it was nothing like I hoped for.


The unit is in the garage.. hence, the old water heater stand..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

*How to react to Critiqe of Work Pictures*

I don't have any pics of my work on this phone, here is one I did a electric switch over about 4 years ago with a Navien. Used strut and Cush clamps, not the greatest pic, but had little room to work because of basement windows on each side of boiler . Yea yea I know no support on expansion tank, but critique away, I've got big shoulders .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Found some more, this is a solar radiant job I did with a Buderus gb boiler for a back up, sorry no pics of boiler


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

All work and no play makes...well you know.

There is no plumbing code that prohibits fun, creativity, or artistic appeal. I too was expecting more "flash".

It seems sad that our work being plumb with clean solder joints, copper water lines, and steel pipe for the gas is considered going above and beyond.

Back when Gramps was a pup they had a different phrase for anal retentive. It was called doing your job. There is no artistic value in the materials many Plumbers are forced to work with. A few flames and some diamond plate would have been okay by me.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> View attachment 35258
> View attachment 35266
> View attachment 35274
> View attachment 35282
> View attachment 35290


Nice work but not what I'd call pimped out. It's just the quality that should be expected.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Didn't say it was, the diamond plate was. It's the extra effort like paint that could have made his "pimped out" install a little more easy to not criticize . Thanks for the compliment , see I'm not just some paper pusher


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> View attachment 35258
> View attachment 35266
> View attachment 35274
> View attachment 35282
> View attachment 35290


nice looking navien install


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> ...Well my point is if you post pictures and people criticize them, don't get upset. Ask yourself why are they criticizing my work, what can I do better next time. If you do this on a regular basis you will learn to become a great plumber.


Good advice SR.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> The unit is in the garage.. hence, the old water heater stand..


Saw a "boiler pros" pick up last night. That yours?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This I like.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> This I like.


Nice Pimped Out Lamp Biz...:thumbup:
Is that yours?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have posted pictures on this site as well as others, every time I do so I wait for any critique on my workmanship. I always look at my photos and think to myself I could of done that or could of did a better job doing that... and as I post I am thinking I will hear from others on what I did and how it could of been done better.

To my surprise no one really dug in and knocked the work I have done. Either I am to hard on myself, or others feel that I do a decent job. I will be the first to admit I do not even hold a candle to what some of these fine plumbers do that are on this forum. They post pictures that just make my jaw drop. My experience is as a service / repair plumber. I never plumbed a whole building, I never did strictly industrial piping. With that said I know I have lots of room to improve and I know there are many out there that can do this kind of work in their sleep as I struggle with some of it. I am a son of the owner as well, but I do not let that prevent me from learning how to improve myself and workmanship.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Nice Pimped Out Lamp Biz...:thumbup:
> Is that yours?


I wish. Just a Google find.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

The problem is that critique often slides into mud slinging very quickly on all sides (guilty as charged). Some posters may be sensitive but others can often post inflammatory remarks that they know will get a reaction out of people, that is the internet though, everyone has a different persona behind their screen.
Some good forms I partake in away from here avoid all this by being well moderated, anyone posting unneeded instigating posts, trolling or by just being an asswhole are warned or given bans until they fall in line.
Makes for good discussion on what is meant to being discussed without the pettiness


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

My neighbor, a retired machinist, likes to make things in his garage, which looks like (surprise, surprise) a machine shop. When he makes a cabinet, after searching high and low for the perfect wood, you can count on it being as close to perfect as humanly possible. I'd say his hobby horses are pimped out.
As for me, after counting the beans for 40 years, I can't seem to throw more sweat and tears into a project for a customer than I feel is expected by them. As my father would say when he thought I was overdoing it, "We've not building a piano here." 
However, as many of our residential projects are in the low to mid six figures, we are often called on to spend inordinate amounts of time on procedures over and above the minimum standard (ie the plumbing code).


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Carcharodon said:


> The problem is that critique often slides into mud slinging very quickly on all sides (guilty as charged). Some posters may be sensitive but others can often post inflammatory remarks that they know will get a reaction out of people, that is the internet though, everyone has a different persona behind their screen.
> Some good forms I partake in away from here avoid all this by being well moderated, anyone posting unneeded instigating posts, trolling or by just being an asswhole are warned or given bans until they fall in line.
> Makes for good discussion on what is meant to being discussed without the pettiness


So, yer pretty new here huh? :laughing:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> So, yer pretty new her huh? :laughing:


Point proven


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Carcharodon said:


> The problem is that critique often slides into mud slinging very quickly on all sides (guilty as charged). Some posters may be sensitive but others can often post inflammatory remarks that they know will get a reaction out of people, that is the internet though, everyone has a different persona behind their screen.
> Some good forms I partake in away from here avoid all this by being well moderated, anyone posting unneeded instigating posts, trolling or by just being an asswhole are warned or given bans until they fall in line.
> Makes for good discussion on what is meant to being discussed without the pettiness





nhmaster3015 said:


> So, yer pretty new here huh? :laughing:





Carcharodon said:


> Point proven


You'll get some calluses after a bit...:laughing:
It's how we got ours...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

People need to realize there are some people you listen to and others you just block. For the most part the group here means well when they comment. 

Just hacks beware that post here, then all bets are off.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to work with plumbers from all over the Country. It's a funny group. I could never talk much about plumbing because I was always wrong and the way we do it in Michigan is stupid and it can't work. it seems the only thing that works is what a plumber in there small part of the universe does and everybody else is a hack 
I could only shrug my shoulders and wonder why is our trade is so closed minded about how and why people plumb.

I was always interested in how other guys do stuff, still am


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry for the burn marks


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pacificpipes said:


> Sorry for the burn marks


ABS is against code... 




::sits back and waits::


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No water hammers on washing machine box....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Code requires 3" drain line on washing machine, at tee.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

no stud guards, etc.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You used too many 90s, I would have used less.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

The drywall could have been opened neater too.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Dang it, I was going to say that. Or too many tees.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Good chance that's a dry vent on the far right. Not in our state.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Burn marks on the drywall must be a left coast thing. We NEVER do that here. :laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

The carpenter should have used metal studs. That's your fault.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That should have been done in Durham fittings.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> The drywall could have been opened neater too.


Yea... I make my demo cuts much straighter...

Good to know there is another member that cares about quality work...:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Those copper pipe brackets are going to throw the finished wall level off.

What is the little brass widget at the top of the far right copper riser? Trap primer?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah primer. It's all hack work event he wood framing


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i am embarrassed to even be involved in such a thread with you hacks.:laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i am embarrassed to even be involved in such a thread with you hacks.:laughing:



Who you calling hack? I know you are but what am I?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

So the copper Hold Rite bracket can be recessed into the 2 x4's. And isn't there a need for a access panel for the trap primer?


David


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Alright, I'll post a picture of my best work. I dare you to find something wrong.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fixed a few leaks for the HO too.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Fixed a few leaks for the HO too.


Nice. It looks like its time for a new heater though.........


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> Nice. It looks like its time for a new heater though.........


I demoed it out a year ago, had it in the shop, sold it as new.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Alright, I'll post a picture of my best work. I dare you to find something wrong.



You use chlorox wipes, I hope it's to clean up the mess


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Fixed a few leaks for the HO too.



It's for practice


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Hahaha. I must have missed out all this. 

Guy posts a tankless install, not up to code, and piped in CPVC. All after creating a public thread about how "pimped" out the install would be. 

Then ask a member why he couldn't just keep his comment to himself and proceed to insult him. 

And then the icing on the cake tries to delete the photos, asks for his posts to be deleted, and threatens to never come back. That guy needs to learn how to Internet...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

That was a tough lesson for him. Cpvc is for condensate drains.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cpvc is for marshmallow guns


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Is no cpvc code in your area or prefrence


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

As far as I know we can pipe one in cpvc but why would I when I can use pex faster and easier


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Around here CPVC is the choice of the handihacks that don't know how to sweat pipe and are too cheap to invest in pex tools...

I can count the number of professionally done CPVC jobs I've seen in the last 15 years or so on less than the fingers of one hand...

The stuff is garbage, as it gets old it gets brittle and will break if you look at it too hard. Or course in a northern climate where we are it just might freeze as well and it looks spectacular when that happens...:thumbup:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Before I joined here I thought cpvc was only used by gardeners or handymen. Didnt realize it was so common in the east coast


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Here you go, a couple pics about a beautiful job in CPVC......:whistling2:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

I don't know why but every second urinal I see has something funky going on with it..
Around 90% of the valves are never level either.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That looks like a homemade "Crackhead Brass Collection Deterrent Device."


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Around here CPVC is the choice of the handihacks that don't know how to sweat pipe and are too cheap to invest in pex tools...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may disagree on the hack aspect of it. I myself used it quite often as to me it looked more like a traditional plumbing system. If supported properly with proper expansion, I think it can look like a very professional install. I have seen worse Pex installs and bad CPVC installs. To say it is installed by hacks I would take offense to that. As for the longevity of the material, the old stuff was crap, but flowgaurd seems to be holding up.there is one plumber I inspect that his work is like a work of art, furthest from a hack than most Pex installs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I may disagree on the hack aspect of it. I myself used it quite often as to me it looked more like a traditional plumbing system. If supported properly with proper expansion, I think it can look like a very professional install. I have seen worse Pex installs and bad CPVC installs. To say it is installed by hacks I would take offense to that. As for the longevity of the material, the old stuff was crap, but flowgaurd seems to be holding up.there is one plumber I inspect that his work is like a work of art, furthest from a hack than most Pex installs.


Over on our side of the state line what I have stated is accurate...

I can appreciate good workmanship but I have rarely seen it in CPVC here...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Florida is a bit more relaxed:laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This is my pimped out water heater install, only took me 29 minutes.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Cpvc is for marshmallow guns


Pvc is for potato guns. I need to post a photo of mine. It will chunk a potato a mile.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Is no cpvc code in your area or prefrence



We can use cpvc and many lower end homes are piped in cpvc. However, pex is a better product (if you must go with plastic). I do not use it because we do not specialize in lower end products. It makes for a good condensate drain on tankless water heaters.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> That looks like a homemade "Crackhead Brass Collection Deterrent Device."




Indeed.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Pvc is for potato guns. I need to post a photo of mine. It will chunk a potato a mile.


I'm using steel pipe on mine...
Instead of using lighter fluid I'm using an Oxy Acetylene mix from a perfectly set torch with the flame snuffed out...
I doubt PVC would stand up to the pressure generated and ear protection is a must....


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

PVC would take it when I was younger I made one just a c/o on end of pipe small hole for fuse in end of cap and used black powder PVC cannon never cracked


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I'm using steel pipe on mine...
> Instead of using lighter fluid I'm using an Oxy Acetylene mix from a perfectly set torch with the flame snuffed out...
> I doubt PVC would stand up to the pressure generated and ear protection is a must....


I use oxy/acetylene. I have a 2" x 5' dwv copper barrel with with a 2 x 1 1/2" reducer as a stop point at the beginning of the barrel. A 4 x 2 combo for the firing chamber with a ball valve for gas introduction and a grill lighter for ignition. Ear protection is a good idea with mine as well. I haven't used it in many years but still have it at the shop.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Pvc is for potato guns. I need to post a photo of mine. It will chunk a potato a mile.


I got arrested in Spain for firing a potato gun on base. Mine had a 4" chamber, 2" barrel. PVC. Used ether. For ignition, I used a stun gun taped to the side with drywall screws as electrodes.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I got arrested in Spain for firing a potato gun on base.


What did your CO say?:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> What did your CO say?:laughing:


Oh it was bad but I kinda lucked out....they thought it was funny more then anything. Plus that deployment we had 3 alcohol related incidents so the potato gun wasn't a big deal.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

A mechanic I know told me some years ago on the 4th of July he filled up a large balloon about six feet around or so with the acetylene/oxygen mix from his cutting torch and tied a long piece of toilet paper to the bottom of it, and then let it float up in the air. As it went up he lit the toilet paper on fire and it slowly burned its way up to the balloon. He said it must have floated up about a 100 feet or so above his shop before the flame hit the balloon and exploded - he said there was a huge flash, was so loud he was deaf for a few minutes and the shock wave damn near knocked him down and shook everything. He said the neighbors called wondering what was going on and caused such a stir he didn't dare do it again....


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok back to the discussion of pimped out water heaters...here's a couple of electric tankless units I installed last year...with expansion tanks and buffer tanks...Yep that's me working on them...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CaptainBob said:


> Ok back to the discussion of pimped out water heaters...here's a couple of electric tankless units I installed last year...with expansion tanks and buffer tanks...Yep that's me working on them...


Nice job! But.... those die electric unions.... cry...


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Nice job! But.... those die electric unions.... cry...


Here comes the critiques...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CB.. are you having any problems with Ultra boilers??


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Ultra boilers? The units I installed there are EEmax series 6 480V electric tankless hot water heaters.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CaptainBob said:


> Ultra boilers?


WeilMclain condesding boilers..


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I got arrested in Spain for firing a potato gun on base. Mine had a 4" chamber, 2" barrel. PVC. Used ether. For ignition, I used a stun gun taped to the side with drywall screws as electrodes.


 that is why I couldn't make a carrier out of the military, no outlet for my creativity. that and having to iron my underwear in 6'' by 6'' squares for an I.G. inspection. that sealed the deal.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

OK you threw me off...have not heard or seen of any...but I do more plumbing than boiler work...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CaptainBob said:


> OK you threw me off...have not heard or seen of any...but I do more plumbing than boiler work...


 In ur intro... some hot water heat, wrisbo in floor heat, boiler...


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

CaptainBob said:


> A mechanic I know told me some years ago on the 4th of July he filled up a large balloon about six feet around or so with the acetylene/oxygen mix from his cutting torch and tied a long piece of toilet paper to the bottom of it, and then let it float up in the air. As it went up he lit the toilet paper on fire and it slowly burned its way up to the balloon. He said it must have floated up about a 100 feet or so above his shop before the flame hit the balloon and exploded - he said there was a huge flash, was so loud he was deaf for a few minutes and the shock wave damn near knocked him down and shook everything. He said the neighbors called wondering what was going on and caused such a stir he didn't dare do it again....


 Everything from sandwich bag's, garbage bages, pool rafts, to plastic 30 gallon drums. 

But this, this is pure genious and brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it. 

is oxegen and acetalene lighter than air? if not maybe a big helium filled ballon tied to it would work.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Like I said, some boilers and hot water heating, I do more plumbing..


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

saysflushable said:


> Everything from sandwich bag's, garbage bages, pool rafts, to plastic 30 gallon drums.
> 
> But this, this is pure genious and brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it.
> 
> is oxegen and acetalene lighter than air? if not maybe a big helium filled ballon tied to it would work.


He said it floated up...just retelling the story he told me...I thought it was great...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CaptainBob said:


> Like I said, some boilers and hot water heating, I do more plumbing..


Okay, no plm... when you do.. make sure you use the boiler comes with built in air scoop and pump on the supply side!


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Okay, no plm... when you do.. make sure you use the boiler comes with built in air scoop and pump on the supply side!


Ok, so noted rj, thanks...I've seen these units but never installed one or serviced one. They are pretty nice. And I always pipe a boiler with the air scoop, expansion tank, and the pump on the supply side.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CaptainBob said:


> Ok, so noted rj, thanks...I've seen these units but never installed one or serviced one. They are pretty nice. And I always pipe a boiler with the air scoop, expansion tank, and the pump on the supply side.


What brand??


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

The last couple of boilers I installed were Laars Mini therms. The customer was looking for something inexpensive and that was it. They were a few hundred dollars each cheaper than the comparable Weil Mcclain units.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CaptainBob said:


> The last couple of boilers I installed were Laars Mini therms. The customer was looking for something inexpensive and that was it. They were a few hundred dollars each cheaper than the comparable Weil Mcclain units.


Hmms... using them on old cast iron radiators system? Hope you have installed thermostatic bypass set up..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

CaptainBob said:


> A mechanic I know told me some years ago on the 4th of July he filled up a large balloon about six feet around or so with the acetylene/oxygen mix from his cutting torch and tied a long piece of toilet paper to the bottom of it, and then let it float up in the air. As it went up he lit the toilet paper on fire and it slowly burned its way up to the balloon. *He said it must have floated up about a 100 feet or so above his shop*:no: before the flame hit the balloon and exploded - he said there was a huge flash, was so loud he was deaf for a few minutes and the shock wave damn near knocked him down and shook everything. He said the neighbors called wondering what was going on and caused such a stir he didn't dare do it again....





saysflushable said:


> Everything from sandwich bag's, garbage bages, pool rafts, to plastic 30 gallon drums.
> 
> But this, this is pure genious and brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it.
> 
> is oxegen and acetalene lighter than air? i*f not maybe a big helium filled ballon tied to it would work.*:yes:


Never exceed 15 PSI!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0PqmkKeNmc


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Never exceed 15 PSI!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0PqmkKeNmc


I thought static was going to set the balloons off. 

It happened to a buddy of mine when he had a garbage bag a good way filled. His ears rang for 3 days he claimed.

I didn't think a balloon would float plastic bags never did.


----------

